# Sadie Had A Birthday



## smoke665 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sadie celebrated her 5th birthday with her own cake. Sorry we have a tendency to spoil our fur babies. What can I say.




no-image-available-grid.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## baturn (Aug 20, 2017)

She's gorgeous. Very nice.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 20, 2017)

baturn said:


> She's gorgeous. Very nice.



Thank you. She tends to be the center of attention where ever we go. She has such a personality about her. Last week we went to lunch at pet friendly restaurant (with a big outside covered deck). We could hardly eat because of the circle of people around our table. Waiters kept coming by bringing her little treats, and customers wanted to pet her. Sadie just eats it up.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks @tirediron


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 20, 2017)

Excellent photos.

Sadie has more control then mine. Luna would have eaten that cupcake before I could have thought about the camera. lol


----------



## limr (Aug 20, 2017)

Happy birthday, Sadie!

Great shots, Smokey


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 20, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Luna would have eaten that cupcake before I could have thought about the camera



Surprisingly she is very well behaved, considering she's only been an inside baby for 6 months. Won't jump up on a table, or take food unless she's told it's ok to do so. Then she will inhale it!  She spent the first 4 years of her life in an outside kennel, with not a lot of attention. We adopted her from American Brittany Rescue in March of this year, after the owner gave her up. I guess she's afraid to misbehave LOL


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2017)

Yes, very nice. The first shot is my preference out of the two you've shown, for its simplicity of vision. Both shots show us the very nice studio lighting you can create now, after only a short time with your Alien Bee system.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 20, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Yes, very nice. The first shot is my preference out of the two you've shown, for its simplicity of vision. Both shots show us the very nice studio lighting you can create now, after only a short time with your Alien Bee system.



Thanks Derrel, I appreciate the kind words. Love the Bees, simple enough for an old geezer like me to understand and work with.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 20, 2017)

I really liked this one because of that "look she can do", almost like she's voguing for the camera  but I wasn't ready when she was, so it wasn't on the first pick list.  I cut the chair at an odd angle. and not enough room to correct. May try to remove the chair completely, or burn it down. 




Sadiesbirthday08202017_838-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 20, 2017)

limr said:


> Happy birthday, Sadie!
> 
> Great shots, Smokey



Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2017)

Very,very good also...maybe even better than the first shot? I LIKE the way the focus and depth of field in this shot really NAILS the whiskers on the muzzle!


----------



## kap55 (Aug 20, 2017)

Great shots of a beautiful girl.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 20, 2017)

kap55 said:


> Great shots of a beautiful girl.



Thank you!!!!



Derrel said:


> Very,very good also...maybe even better than the first shot? I LIKE the way the focus and depth of field in this shot really NAILS the whiskers on the muzzle!



All were shot at f/8.0, so, I suspect it had to do with her being just a tad closer into the light. It's strange when you stage her to pose, it's like she instinctively knows what to do. She'll sit quietly till you que her then,  she 'll  look at the camera and lean forward slightly to do her "look". Wish our granddaughter was as cooperative.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 20, 2017)

Awe the birthday girl. She is so pretty. She should hook up with my Webster, they would love each other.


----------



## Peeb (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice!!!


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 20, 2017)

Happy Birthday Sadie.  She seems like a wonderful companion.  I wish you were near so I can meet her.  (Correction ... I wish Sadie was nearby so I could meet her ... lol.)


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 21, 2017)

Hmm those looks might be saying stop holding that dumb thing in front of your face and let me eat my birthday treat already!

She's a beautiful dog and lucky she found a home with you.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 21, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Awe the birthday girl. She is so pretty. She should hook up with my Webster, they would love each other.



Thanks JC. Sadie is an outgoing free sprit, unlike any other dog we've been around she doesn't seem to be unfriendly toward any other man or critter. Except squirrels and lizards. Lol


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 21, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Nice!!!



Thank you



Gary A. said:


> Happy Birthday Sadie.  She seems like a wonderful companion.  I wish you were near so I can meet her.  (Correction ... I wish Sadie was nearby so I could meet her ... lol.)



Seems to be the story of my life now. Everywhere we go I get upstaged by Sadie Mae.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 21, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> She's a beautiful dog and lucky she found a home with you.



Thank you. I know others have their favorites and we've had other breeds ourselves which we were crazy over, but there's just something different about a Britt. We've been fortunate to be found twice in our life. It's in the eyes...........

_The Eyes Of A Brittany

It’s been said that you don’t find a Britt, this much I believe is true,
     like kindred spirits across the universe, they find you.

Be it a chance encounter, or a picture on the internet
     the moment your eyes lock you’ll know you’ve met

The brown eyes, that gaze deep into your soul,
     hold an understanding beyond mortal control.

They speak in ways not quite understood
     but the message is clear if you just would.

Give yourself over to the strange power of the Britt,
     resolving to simply revel in the love of it.

To be chosen in such a way is a gift of God to a soul previously adrift,
     but now firmly in the grasp, of a beautiful Britt.

In Memory of  "Raber's Millennium de Sornay Epagneul", "Millie" – 2000-2014_


----------

